# Talk about being under-cut on a bid.



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Have a property here in CT that is just buried in debris, and not the normal stuff. The house has transmissions, engines, all various kinds of hazardous materials like chemicals and motor oil, car parts-anyway to make a long story short the junk is spread allover inside and out. So I put in my bids for inside outside stuff. My count on the inside for debris was 59CYD which I bid at a sight discount off of HUD price for cube as this work is direct from the lender with no middlemen in between. Well just for giggles the realtor had a few others bid and one guy submits a bid that just says "I will remove and dispose of all debris inside for $700 flat, and for another $300 he would clean the debris in the yard:blink:

Our bids were approved and if it were not for the fact that im a perfectionist, I would let the guy come in and pay him out of my pocket and still make quite a few dollars for doing nothing at all :shifty:

I know the guy is small time, but how the heck he could come up with a number like that is beyond me-as it would cost more than $700 to properly dispose of this stuff in CT, so I have no clue how he plans to make enough to stay in business.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Will it be worth it to sub it to him and you do the QC and clean up to protect your reputations....

to teach a lesson I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

most guys just don't care that's why. things will end up at other properties. or down sewer drains.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

500, 1500 and 5k seem to be the tier levels on bids for us. $500 will get instant approval; $1500 and over will need two bids and anything over 5k will need three. I have used the lo baller to haul away the debris before and then had a sales clean crew follow up behind them and finish the debris and polishing; really not worth the trouble IMHO.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I also am getting more guys offering to remove the debris for little or nothing in exchange for all scrap. Without dump receipts you are really out on a limb.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

sounds like a scrapper. We are getting $170.00 a ton unprepared here. It doesn't take alot of engine blocks to turn into $$$. Oil and chems. are free around here on curtain days of the month...


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



garylaps said:


> sounds like a scrapper. We are getting $170.00 a ton unprepared here. It doesn't take alot of engine blocks to turn into $$$. Oil and chems. are free around here on curtain days of the month...


that is kind of what I was thinking, the oil and car fluids can go straight to the auto shop (a lot of local places even heat with waste oil and will pay for it) and the scrap could easily make it worth his while. As long as its mostly scrap and not just 3 engines and then 50yds of crap.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> I know the guy is small time, but how the heck he could come up with a number like that is beyond me-as it would cost more than $700 to properly dispose of this stuff in CT, so I have no clue how he plans to make enough to stay in business.







When I was doing it I had a similar deal with a guy getting Altisource work. 

A couple of real bad ones he undercut me by half.
One I happened to drive by while he was there, and talked to him about it. 
We talked prices and he agreed that it was so bad that my price was much closer to reality than his.......... but he didn't learn.
Next job........ 50% of mine, and it was a bad one too.
He got most of the debris but did a real spray and go operation when it came time for the janitorial.
No where close to what I would have done.


I'm not sure why they never learn.


----------



## Buster9121 (Aug 10, 2012)

The guys propbably going to dump the **** illegally 

this business is going to chittt


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> Will it be worth it to sub it to him and you do the QC and clean up to protect your reputations....
> 
> to teach a lesson I'm just sayin'...


 
Only because there is a lot more approved there we have to do and we will be onsite anyway this has become an experiment-I will gladly let all know how it turns out. 

Debris gone and broom swept Ill cut him a check Thursday.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

garylaps said:


> sounds like a scrapper. We are getting $170.00 a ton unprepared here. It doesn't take alot of engine blocks to turn into $$$. Oil and chems. are free around here on curtain days of the month...


 
this is one case I do not care, if he can take all that stuff n turn a dollar so be it-thing to remember here is the brunt of this job is the 59 CYD interior-rest of the work is just a cake walk-


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I also am getting more guys offering to remove the debris for little or nothing in exchange for all scrap. Without dump receipts you are really out on a limb.


Dump receipt?? I have never been asked for one. We have rural green boxes here that we can dump debris in if there's not a lot of it. The local coyotes and ravens don't know how to write or I would ask them for a receipt. Many times when we haul it to the landfill we are not charged.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

They ask us for a dump receipt but all it is just the name address and phone number of the transfer station


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Not for Nationals. Those boobs have no business knowing where or how much I pay to dispose of debris. I meant for evidence it was legally disposed if the Po Po should stop by your place of business. I have had guys approach me and offer basement floor bids on debris removel, too good to be true. It isn't hard to trace fly dumped trash to the lender and back to you.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

as far as dump reciepts i black out teh weight and costs unless it helps me as its none of there business what i pay I was questioned on this and stated why you going to pay me more if its heavier ? when did my operational costs factor anywhere on your cost of doing business i have a stock picture of the scale house price board showing what they charge and will snap some pics of the unload but that is it they pay by the cubic yard regardless if its goose feathers or bowling balls


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah in a pinch we had tried to hire someone for a pretty straightforward debris removal in an urban area. A guy responded and said he'd remove 40 CYD for $200. We questioned him where he was disposing it and he said that it was a dumpster emptied weekly that he was allowed to use. We asked him if we could get before/after photos of this "dumpster" he was using, he refused, of course. We ended up going with someone much higher, knowing of course the other guy was doing something fishy.



GTX63 said:


> Not for Nationals. Those boobs have no business knowing where or how much I pay to dispose of debris. I meant for evidence it was legally disposed if the Po Po should stop by your place of business. I have had guys approach me and offer basement floor bids on debris removel, too good to be true. It isn't hard to trace fly dumped trash to the lender and back to you.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Definitely fishy.


The guy was a dumbaxx at 200 even with "free" dumping.
My labor on 40 cylinders is at least that much.
I for Damn sure ain't working that hard myself for a meager 200.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BPWY said:


> Definitely fishy.
> 
> 
> The guy was a dumbaxx at 200 even with "free" dumping.
> ...


ya its hard to move 40 yards of anything for $200, maybe if I had a roll off and it was just large light furniture


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> ya its hard to move 40 yards of anything for $200, maybe if I had a roll off and it was just large light furniture


A 40 CY roll off around here will cost between $350 & $550 depending what you are putting in it.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah we ended up renting a 40 CYD for $385-$400 and paid the sub to load it only. 

I just paid $510ish for a 30 CYD dumpster emptied twice in a different town.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

$510 for 2 dumps is a really good rate.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

NewEnglandProp said:


> They ask us for a dump receipt but all it is just the name address and phone number of the transfer station


HOW TO DEAL WITH THIS? Your opinion please

NEW RULES!



 *All trash outs/Debris removals need to be done per the instructions you receive within the work order.*
 *Photos and documents required are:*
 *Before and after photos of the trash out job*
 *Photos need to be clear and taken from the same angles before and after the trash out is complete*
 *All rooms including sheds, garages, basements and attics need to be covered and shown in the photos, there should be none missed or left full of debris.*
 *Photos of Dumpster if one is rented and used*
 *Photos of the empty truck/trailer/dumpster and then after photos of the same dumpster or trailer full.*
 *We would need the dumpster rental receipt uploaded with the photos*
 *Photos need to show the length, width and height of the dumpster, use measuring tape if that helps.*
 *State in the completion comments what size dumpster you used and provide a dumpster rental receipt detailing the size/ weight.*
 *Readable Dump fee receipt photo or scanned copy of original receipt*
 *This is imperative for every trash out job, failure to supply that will result in non-payment*
 *We require a receipt from the actual dump site.*
 *Dump fee receipt should have all the info pertaining to the dump site location and contact info, in addition to the cubic yardage or tonnage.*
*Personal property: if present take photos of all personals and provide details in the comments before sending them to US*


 *DO NOT REMOVE ANY PERSONALS UNTIL SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED TO DO SO BY US*
 *Dump site photos: we would like to see photos of your trailers or dumpsters being emptied at the dump site.*
 *All photos need to be date stamped *


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

First of all if I am giving you photos of the empty and full truck along with the dump receipt, there is no need for a photo at the dump.
Trust me we do not have all day at the dump, besides some places don allow you to take photos.
Just another reason to try to not pay you.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

reo2rentals said:


> how to deal with this? Your opinion please
> 
> new rules!
> 
> ...


msi????


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

That's ridiculous on the dump site photos.

So because some of these companies pay ridiculously low pricing for debris, they get hacks that cut corners and dump illegally. Because the hacks are cheating, they force the few honest contractors they have left into jumping through extra hoops for the already low pay.

If they just paid a reasonable rate, built a decent relationship with their contractors and stuck to the same ones consistently, these types of problems would be reduced.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> $510 for 2 dumps is a really good rate.


Yeah a lot of times if you get 2 dumps at same property, we will get deals.

We usually plan on about $10/CYD for dumpster if it's within 20 minutes of an urban area. We can use our truck/trailer cheaper, but we cover some distance on some cleanouts, and it's much easier to send them in a good gas mileage vehicle to the cleanout and get a dumpster. Also less risk of tire issues, trailer issues, etc.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> HOW TO DEAL WITH THIS? Your opinion please
> 
> NEW RULES!
> 
> ...


Kind of looks and smells like 5 brothers but there are others that may try this-Only certain things I can suggest as We are birds of a diff feather-I have un-orthodox ways of dealing with these clowns tried and true for over 13 years. I pretty much tell them WTSIWTG, but this problem never reared its ugly head to us. They ask for dump receipt and I send them name of transfer their addy and phone-that's it. None of their business how much I pay or how I pay. Remember one thing, just cause some backroom piece of mishmash you signed said you will not file a lein, does not mean you cant.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I've heard stories about the companies printing out the receipts and using them for tax write offs for their companies.

At the end of the year I'd imagine this would add up to a significant amount of write offs for these guys.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have heard the same thing as well.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Well I have to admit this guy not only slammed that clean out for price quoted and left it in better than broom swept condition I have him cleaning out another one-this actually worked out well.:thumbup:


----------

